# Plunge Router into Router Table



## Sheepdisease (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello there, could someone please tell me how I can bypass the two step trigger system for my Bosch POF 1400 ACE 1400 Watt Router? Without bypassing that, I wont be able to mount the plunge router from time to time as I will need to keep one hand under the table.

I do intend to use a safety switch to turn it on and off, but at the moment that would be pointless.


----------



## Blubber-AWD (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you must bypass it mechanically... sort of leaving the router switched on by cable ties and some "wooden finger" if necessary, and switch it on/off by means of a security switch in front of the table.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like the best option is from Axminster NVR Switch with 13A Socket


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Sheepdisease"?! There's a story there.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a PC router that stays in my router table and I leave the switch on all the time. I have it wired to another switch outside the table. When I change bits I unplug the router.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

hawkeye10 said:


> I have a PC router that stays in my router table and I leave the switch on all the time. I have it wired to another switch outside the table. When I change bits I unplug the router.


That is also what I do with my Bosch mr23 but not sure what he means by a "two step trigger system" maybe it does not lock on ?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Shaun, the only plunge router Bosch recommends for table mounted use is the 1619EVS. (GOF2000 your side of the pond) That said many people do use them in tables. Your best option is to set the trigger and use the external switch for powering up. Always unplug your router before making adjustments or bit changes. I do this every time!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, Shaun is talking about the trigger lock, the same situation we deal with on the 23's. You can remove the non switch handle to make it easier to get your 23 in and out of the table.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Mike, thanks for the tip


----------



## oldyam (Aug 2, 2015)

Shaun I had a similar issue with a 9" angle grinder mounted in a chop saw frame for cutting steel some years ago. 

I over came the problem with a length of bungee cord tied to a smaller diameter than the handle ( so it was a tight fit ) which I slipped over that trigger after it was operated.

I did this whilst the plug was out so that I could use a remote on / off switch to control the grinder, it also made it easy to return to normal hand held operation, looking at the shape of the handle on your router this might just work for you.


----------

